# Women have it worse than men



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Did anyone catch Dr Phil on telly today? He said that in bad marriages, studies show that men aged by 4 years. And women by 12 years!!! This info makes me even more depressed now.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Not in my case. My husband looks like hell. Of course drinking a quart of rum every day for over a year will do that...

But in general I came out looking better, even with all the stress and crap he put me though.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to disagree with the ol' Dr on this. I'm 5 yrs older than STBXH. When he came down for son's wedding in October he looked so bad. I, on the other hand, was told how great I looked. Of course the weight loss, new hair style and color and careful attention to every detail of my appearance did not hurt. When the wedding pics came back there were comments of "he looks like s#@t, you look great". I have to say I'm pleased with that.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree and disagree.

Before I left stbx, I looked like I was in my 30's strung out on a binge.

He looked fine. 

The mental and emotional strain and stress I wore on my face, in my hair, in my complexion, you could just read it off of me.

Now however, I look so much better, healthier, and actually look more my age which is way below my 30's. 

So I think in the marriage, when it gets really bad, it dr. phil might have a point, but as far as after, probably not


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Suemolly said:


> Did anyone catch Dr Phil on telly today? He said that in bad marriages, studies show that men aged by 4 years. And women by 12 years!!! This info makes me even more depressed now.


What the hell kind of base line standard would you even use to come to such a finding?

Dr. Phil's an idiot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

I looked much worse while we were together....stress from dealing with and hiding his abuse. Now that I am out, can avoid contact with him 98% of the time and can actually fall asleep without worrying about waking up to a sexual assault(or worse)...my glow is back and my smile. He aged about 30 years during the 10 that we were together and looks even worse now. I even got brave enough to post a face pic on Facebook..... and no one laughed, cried or begged me to switch it back to the ape face I had on there before


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to see the actual statistical data on this. I wonder where Dr. Phil gets these numbers, and even more, I wonder how a study could even measure this. It sounds somewhat postulated to me.



Suemolly said:


> Did anyone catch Dr Phil on telly today? He said that in bad marriages, studies show that men aged by 4 years. And women by 12 years!!! This info makes me even more depressed now.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Im sure the skeptics here including yours truly will agree the only statistic you need to know to read thru that idiots findings is what percentage of his audience is female.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry guys, I meant to write Dr Oz, not Phil lol! But I did come across articles which state women do suffer more damages to their health than men in bad marriages. I guess most of us women don't look as bad on the surface too because we can cover it all up with cosmetics lol ! 

BBC NEWS | Health | Strained marriages 'harm women'

The only thing these kind of articles reinforced to me is that I am truly suffering more while he is out having a good time. This is not good at all for my zero self-esteem at the moment.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Without a doubt I would say that I have aged much worse than my stbxw. It wasn't all from the stress of my marriage, but 7 years ago I was baby faced, looked much younger than my actual age, my stbxw was very youthful looking too. Now I look and feel much older in every way, my hair, my wrinkles, my physique my health are all way worse than most guys my age. My stbxw OTOH aged about right, had put on some weight and lost a little but has made many changes in her appearance and lifestyle that makes her seem much younger (I just consider her more immature now).


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

I am 69 1/2 years old and most tell me that I look 45-50, but I think that's more because I'm asian. But I don't act my age and my ex used to get on my case about it.

I enjoy biking and I ride 5 miles a day, kayaking the rivers here in Kauai and braving the ocean waves in my 10 foot kayak. Most folks my age think I'm crazy and I haven't ran into anyone my age doing the same. Most stay home and maybe doing a little walking, gardening but mostly sitting and watching T.V. all day long. How boring is that?

However lately I'm beginning to feel run down and I think it's all catching up with me. LOL!


----------

